# Oman Hatta visa run - Wednesday 21st April



## LukePidgeon (Apr 17, 2010)

Myself and my wife need to go to Hatta to get our visa renewed on the 21st and are looking for a taxi share or a ride (we would obviously pay for the ride).

If anyone is interested please provide an email address.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Taxi drivers cannot do it bud, cheapest option is to rent a car for the day.

Seriously


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

LukePidgeon said:


> Myself and my wife need to go to Hatta to get our visa renewed on the 21st and are looking for a taxi share or a ride (we would obviously pay for the ride).
> 
> If anyone is interested please provide an email address.
> 
> Thanks


Can't rent a car and take it outside the UAE either ... International boarder and all that and the car rental companies wont cop it ... at least none that I have dealt with!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In that case go to the one in RAK and walk across the border - they're a friendly bunch up there too!


----------

